
Show HN: React Native router that much better than standard solutions - sergeyshpadyrev
https://github.com/sergeyshpadyrev/react-native-easy-router
======
sergeyshpadyrev
I develop multiple react-native apps. Always there was a problem with
navigation. Standard solutions (react-navigation and react-native-router-flux)
are very hard-to-use. They have very unobvious API and many wrongly designed
features like headers, tabbars and animations. E.g., even making screen appear
from the bottom is a pain. So I've developed my own router with simple API and
independent animations. There are many examples in repository

